# bike with skirt guards



## m_fumich (Apr 5, 2013)

Normally I would look to reference material to research something like this but I'm so new to this hobby, I have absolutely no idea where to look for reference material or even what reference material is available. That puts me at the mercy of you guys. So here's my question.

What period were skirt guards on ladies bikes and what size bikes? The few bikes I've seen with them were post war 26" middle weight. I'd like to find one for my wife but she's short and can't ride anything bigger than a 24".


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 6, 2013)

Skirt Guards were generally on 26” (adult size) ladies/girls bikes from 1941 and earlier. The skirt guard goes all the way back to the invention of the safety bike for ladies in about 1890 or a little earlier. There were a few exceptions on early post war bikes. I’m assuming you’re looking for something in the balloon tire era. I don’t see many skirt guards on juvenile size bikes on those. I’m sure there is an exception there as well.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 6, 2013)

A balloon tire bike would be good but not absolutely essential. My wife is all about the "bells and whistles" and she wants a bike that's cute. I want her to have one that's unique. You don't see those bikes in the park often. Ideally' the bike would have a springer fork, tank, light, rear rack, and skirt guards. A "sweet heart" skip tooth sprocket would be great. More of the cute stuff for my wife. Balloon tires would be a big plus. I'm normally only in for the stock look with only original colors but there are some older parts I'd like her bike to have. Tear drop pedals for one. If it's cute, she wants it. I'm sure there is a bike out that that was sold exactly as I described. I just gotta learn enough to identify what bike that is. However, if skirt guards only came on 26" bikes, that could be a problem. I can't make my wife taller.


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2013)

In the gray band at the top of the page, you'll see a link to Nostalgic.net. Check it out, it's a great resource. I found this photo there. It's an Elgin Four Star. Big ticket item though. While perusing that site, be sure to check out JC Higgins and Hawthorne for more girls bikes with skirt guards.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 6, 2013)

Nate has one of those for sale.......


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2013)

Is this not the prewar girl's Elgin bike coined "Miss America"?






This is my girls mocked up w/o the rack or correct pedals for a ride just before dismantling it for paint & chrome.


----------



## npence (Apr 6, 2013)

Dave's picture is a girls four star. Mike yours is the miss America bike. My miss America is on eBay right now.


----------



## snirt54 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hawthorne made a girl's bicycle in the early 50's with a spring fork, tank, carrier and a skirt guard.


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 6, 2013)

*Small skirt guards*

When I was redoing my daughters bike I found a small set of skirt guards attached to a small rusty fender. I don't know what kind of bike they might of came off but they looked great on her 20" Hollywood, I also put them on my girlfriends 24" and they fit good too.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 6, 2013)

What you have there are a set of skirts mounted on the reverse sides.You have the left side skirt on the right side of bike and the right side skirt on the left side you also have then upside down.But they look cool and that is short of a genius way to take something and make it work to your advantage. You get A++++ from me.


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Gene. Do you know what these are from, are they off of a Higgins? I like them because they're interchangeable and when my daughter gets taller I could put them on her next bike.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 6, 2013)

Lynotch said:


> Thanks Gene. Do you know what these are from, are they off of a Higgins? I like them because they're interchangeable and when my daughter gets taller I could put them on her next bike.




Most of the higgins i have seen the chainguard skirt is flat on the bottom and riveted to chain guard.


----------

